# I can get a radio code for you too.



## vw.code (Oct 7, 2012)

I have retrieved more than 100 vw radio codes,10 Skoda, 1 Audi in the past. believe it or not, I can get the code. You can contact me by email [email protected] or make a post here.


----------



## josef_darkus (Oct 7, 2012)

*i need your help*

hi,
i need your help for the code of my jetta radio VWZ9Z7W7012882
thank you


----------



## vw.code (Oct 7, 2012)

josef_darkus said:


> hi,
> i need your help for the code of my jetta radio VWZ9Z7W7012882
> thank you


Hello Here is the code 16**.  Please read PM(private message) for more.


----------



## 93vwfoxohio (Feb 25, 2011)

*radio code*

hey could you get mine for me
vwz9z730061778


----------



## juls77 (Jul 19, 2013)

need the code forthis one: 

vwz4z7x5048942 

thanks


----------



## turtle11 (Sep 21, 2013)

*98 Cabrio radio code*

Hi i have a card with a printed radio code on it and three other codes written in pen. Help which one is the right one I entered the printed one but i only got a three tone beep and then nothing?!?! 
Radio vin vwz5z7p0655570
3vwbb81e2wm803326


----------



## btonns (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

Can you please give me the code for my Premium 7?

Radio serial number: VWZ5Z7H2257219
Car VIN: WVWFD71KX9W112452

Thanks


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure if you can get this code for me or not. I bought this radio from a guys son so i dont have the cars vin but heres the serial number vwzaz2k8401600.


----------



## thepars24 (Nov 13, 2013)

*radio code for rcd 210*

*looking for a code for a RCD 210 from my 2010 Golf plus

VIN - WVWZZZ1KZBW508105

serial no# - VWZ52Z1K0341980

Thx:wave:*


----------



## dwelsh3 (Nov 17, 2013)

*radio code needed*

Hi,

I need a VW radio code for serial # VWZ9Z7V3999755 and vin # 3VWAA81E3WM804161

Thank you for your time !!


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

Can you get the radio code without the VIN#?



Sent from my Star-Tac using an iPhone5 through Tapatalk by way of my Nokia 3600


----------



## lilgrkgimpy (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey buddy can I get a code for mine?


----------



## Timber22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi vw.code,

Are you still able to get these codes?

Much appreciated.....pm'ed you!


----------



## ne2i (Jan 4, 2004)

Do you still do codes?
Thanks


----------



## Kdavion (Sep 11, 2017)

*Code Car Stereo*

Hi

Can you please give me the code for my Fox 2011?

Radio serial number: VWZ5Z5J0234596
Car VIN: 015VWZ5Z5J0234596M

Thanks


----------



## Jono247 (Jan 9, 2021)

vw.code said:


> I have retrieved more than 100 vw radio codes,10 Skoda, 1 Audi in the past. believe it or not, I can get the code. You can contact me by email [email protected] or make a post here.


Hi, any chance for this one?

VWZ1Z2E2215589


----------



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, 

Would you please help me with getting the code of rcd300 vwz2z2f1329582.

Thanks in advance,
Very much appreciated...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

As you can see, the guy was BANNED long time ago so you won't be able to get any answer.
You should look on *Ebay* for VW Radio Code services - even as cheap as $ 2.99
Or you could try T H I S . Good luck


----------



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
Is not there anyway I could get it my self from the internet for free ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

I have no idea how people do it just based on VIN and radio serial number/model. Never purchased an used VW radio that I needed to unlock, so never researched the issue.
Where are you located, in Yemen?


----------



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. No not Yemen, Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

